# Chi votereste ad oggi?



## 7vinte (22 Aprile 2022)

Sondaggio: chi votereste se domani si tenessero le elezioni Politiche?


----------



## Devil man (22 Aprile 2022)

3V o Meloni

devo ancora decidere


----------



## fabri47 (22 Aprile 2022)

3V o Italexit, propendo per il primo però. Paragone non mi convince appieno. Il partito unico pro-euro dei grandi partiti non avrà il mio voto.


----------



## 7vinte (22 Aprile 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> 3V o Italexit, propendo per il primo però. Paragone non mi convince appieno. Il partito unico pro-euro dei grandi partiti non avrà il mio voto.


Buon voto buttato ai lucidissimi amico


----------



## 7vinte (22 Aprile 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> 3V o Meloni
> 
> devo ancora decidere


Non buttare il voto, scegli Meloni


----------



## 7vinte (22 Aprile 2022)

Personalmente voterò per Fratelli d'Italia confermando il voto delle Europee. È il partito che più si sposa con le mie idee: Destra Cattolica e Conservatrice, sociale e identitaria, statalista e non liberista, vicina però al ceto medio, sovranista moderata ma non euroscettica o antiatlantista. Non ho minimamente condiviso il no al Green Pass e l'ammiccare ai "lucidissimi" sul vaccino, ma sono questioni per me secondarie.
È un voto però anche al CDX unito: l'alleanza con Forza Italia e Lega non deve assolutamente venire meno: insieme siamo una bella squadra e lo abbiamo dimostrato


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (22 Aprile 2022)

Sicuramente qualcuno che attualmente non sta dentro quella poltiglia vomitevole del governo.
Forse (forse) Meloni.


----------



## 7vinte (22 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Sicuramente qualcuno che attualmente non sta dentro quella poltiglia vomitevole del governo.
> Forse (forse) Meloni.


Rompi gli indugi e scegli FDI: Giorgia coerente e fuori da questa accozzaglia!


----------



## Andris (22 Aprile 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> È un voto però anche al CDX unito: l'alleanza con Forza Italia e Lega non deve assolutamente venire meno: insieme siamo una bella squadra e *lo abbiamo dimostrato *


solo nelle amministrazioni locali, anche se nei capoluoghi ancora troppi candidati sbagliati, non a Roma...


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Aprile 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Sondaggio: chi votereste se domani si tenessero le elezioni Politiche?


Scheda nulla xke il nulla rappresenta appeno Questi politici..
Xo nella scheda scriveró "PD m....."


----------



## sunburn (22 Aprile 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Giorgia coerente


Cattolica dichiarata con figlio nato fuori dal matrimonio, voto pro-MES ai tempi, green pass unico modo per far ripartire il turismo(o una roba del genere) ecc ecc ecc.

PS: per me il titolo giusto dovrebbe essere “PERCHÉ voteresti?”, rivolto a tutti gli elettori di uno qualunque dei vari partiti e partitelli italiani.


----------



## 7vinte (22 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> solo nelle amministrazioni locali, anche se nei capoluoghi ancora troppi candidati sbagliati, non a Roma...


La questione dei capoluoghi è vera, ma è un discorso complesso: bisogna dire che nelle grandi città come Roma e Milano in tutto il mondo vi è un trend pro CSX, avviene anche all'estero: fa eccezione solo Madrid. Anzi, in Italia il CDX governa importanti città, a differenza che all'estero: Genova, Venezia, ad esempio.
Sulla qualità dei candidati, il discorso è che vengono scelti all'ultimo perché non vi è una leadership chiara nella coalizione: quando Berlusconi era in forma, dettava la linea perché il rapporto era chiaro: 25/30 FI, 10/15 AN, 5 UDC e Lega, ecc. Cosa simile avveniva ai tempi di massimo splendore di Salvini. Ora invece la situazione è dubbia e troppi galli nel pollaio litigano rovinandosi


----------



## Trumpusconi (22 Aprile 2022)

Forse Meloni. Se mi fa girare le palle anche lei, scheda bianca o Calenda così, per il gusto di far arrabbiare un po' di gente


----------



## Blu71 (22 Aprile 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Sondaggio: chi votereste se domani si tenessero le elezioni Politiche?



Astensione.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Aprile 2022)

O non vado a votare oppure Meloni, non ho altre scelte.


----------



## 7vinte (22 Aprile 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Cattolica dichiarata con figlio nato fuori dal matrimonio, voto pro-MES ai tempi, “green pass unico modo per far ripartire il turismo” ecc ecc ecc.
> 
> PS: per me il titolo giusto dovrebbe essere “PERCHÉ voteresti?”, rivolto a tutti gli elettori di uno qualunque dei vari partiti e partitelli italiani.



1 non giudico la vita privata
2 FAKE: la Meloni non partecipò al voto in segno di protesta con altri Parlamentari del PDL anti MES.
3 FALSO: la Meloni era, ed è, favorevole al green pass per i viaggi, altra cosa è il green pass come è stato usato (e come ho sostenuto io eh)


----------



## 7vinte (22 Aprile 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Forse Meloni. Se mi fa girare le palle anche lei, scheda bianca o Calenda così, per il gusto di far arrabbiare un po' di gente


Dio ce ne scampi Calenda è un piddino infiltrato, l'unica via è Giorgia


----------



## 7vinte (22 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> O non vado a votare oppure Meloni, non ho altre scelte.


Un non voto=un voto per il PD. Giorgia è l'unica soluzione rimasta


----------



## Albijol (22 Aprile 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Sondaggio: chi votereste se domani si tenessero le elezioni Politiche?


Non voto da secoli, spero solo nella distruzione dei 5 stelle.


----------



## Swaitak (22 Aprile 2022)

il candidato più forte che possa battere il Pd, tanto odieremo pure Gollum


----------



## Blu71 (22 Aprile 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Un non voto=un voto per il PD. *Giorgia è l'unica soluzione rimasta*



È un sondaggIo o una campagna elettorale?


----------



## 7vinte (22 Aprile 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> il candidato più forte che possa battere il Pd


Indubbiamente FDI


----------



## Swaitak (22 Aprile 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Indubbiamente FDI


certo ma la fiducia è sotto l'asfalto


----------



## 7vinte (22 Aprile 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> certo ma la fiducia è sotto l'asfalto


È vero, ma bisogna provare. Meglio di non fare nulla...


----------



## Blu71 (22 Aprile 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Non voto da secoli, spero solo nella distruzione dei* 5 stelle.*



Il peggior partito mai visto.


----------



## sunburn (22 Aprile 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> 1 non giudico la vita privata


La vita degli omosessuali si può giudicare, quella di una cattolica dichiarata no.
Comodo così.



7vinte ha scritto:


> 2 FAKE: la Meloni non partecipò al voto in segno di protesta con altri Parlamentari del PDL anti MES.


Era ministro di quel governo, presente in CDM e buona parte dei membri del suo partito attuale votò a favore anche in aula.



7vinte ha scritto:


> 3 FALSO: la Meloni era, ed è, favorevole al green pass per i viaggi, altra cosa è il green pass come è stato usato (e come ho sostenuto io eh)


Supercazzola per giustificare la “coerenza”…


----------



## 7vinte (22 Aprile 2022)

Il buon @sunburn se ha buona memoria ricorderà i tempi del 2018 quando ero un grande fan di Silvio e litigavo con tutto il corpaccione grillino, lui incluso, in modo molto acceso 
Ora già discutiamo per FDI


----------



## UDG (22 Aprile 2022)

Di pende da chi si candida, comunque probabilmente Meloni


----------



## sunburn (22 Aprile 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Il buon @sunburn se ha buona memoria ricorderà i tempi del 2018 quando ero un grande fan di Silvio e litigavo con tutto il corpaccione grillino, lui incluso, in modo molto acceso
> Ora già discutiamo per FDI


Ricordi male. Io non sono mai stato grillino… Peraltro ho votato solo nel 2006(prima volta che ne ho avuto la possibilità), poi mi son rifugiato nell’astensione, seppur a malincuore perché la politica mi interessa e mi spiace non poter partecipare attivamente a causa della pochezza che offre.


----------



## 7vinte (22 Aprile 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> La vita degli omosessuali si può giudicare, quella di una cattolica dichiarata no.
> Comodo così.
> 
> 
> ...



1 Nessuno giudica la vita degli omosessuali in sé, si discute delle istituzioni pubbliche, quale è il matrimonio, se estenderlo o meno, ma non sulla vita privata: io sono cattolico e inviterei un omosessuale alla castità come invito la Meloni a sposarsi, ma non giudico appunto una politica da ciò

2 Il Governo Berlusconi approvò l'idea di creare un mes, ma l'approvazione del Mes vero e proprio avvenne sotto Monti, e la Meloni non votò, così come molti di FDI allora nel PDL: alcuni come Corsetto votarono direttamente contro! Quella del Mes del governo Berlusconi è una bufala della propaganda contiana

3 io sono pro green Pass così come fatto, ma riconoscerei la differenza tra uno strumento per andare all'estero e uno per andare nel bar eh


----------



## 7vinte (22 Aprile 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ricordi male. Io non sono mai stato grillino… Peraltro ho votato solo nel 2006(prima volta che ne ho avuto la possibilità), poi mi son rifugiato nell’astensione, seppur a malincuore perché la politica mi interessa e mi spiace non poter partecipare attivamente a causa della pochezza che offre.


Ti ricordo male come voto allora, però le discussioni le ricordo. Il grillino acceso era @Super_Lollo


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (22 Aprile 2022)

Ora come ora nessuno


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (22 Aprile 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Rompi gli indugi e scegli FDI: Giorgia coerente e fuori da questa accozzaglia!



Non è che la scelta sia ampissima  
Di certo non voterò mai i maiali del pd e tutto il carrozzone a sx,compresi i presunti nuovi centristi come Calenda e renzi.
Non voterò neanche forza Italia con la mummia e schiavi al seguito.
E neanche Salvini che in questi 2 anni si è praticamente suicidato.

Voglio comunque vedere i programmi elettorali (per quel che valgono...) e poi decidere se dare il voto alla Meloni.


----------



## gabri65 (22 Aprile 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> La vita degli omosessuali si può giudicare, quella di una cattolica dichiarata no.
> Comodo così.
> 
> 
> ...



Ma piantala. Questi si permettono di oltraggiare la fede cattolica e tu te ne esci con queste fesserie.

Chi ha mai scritto qui dentro che l'omosessualità non è ammessa? Purtroppo a me sembra che sia un veicolo per passare avanti a tutti e arrogarsi diritti.


----------



## pazzomania (22 Aprile 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Sondaggio: chi votereste se domani si tenessero le elezioni Politiche?



Grazie a Dio non si vota oggi, non saprei davvero chi votare.

I sondaggi danno Meloni favorita, purtroppo tutto il mondo è paese, roba tipo scegliere fra Biden e Trump.
Tutti ampiamente inadeguati.

So che è utopia, ma spero che da qui alle elezioni salti fuori qualcuno di competente e serio, che non usi slogan e sopratutto non proponga soluzioni facili a problemi complessi (lo vedo davvero come una presa per il culo ai concittadini più facilmente manipolabili)

Ma generalmente i competenti veri non sanno vendersi altrettanto bene.

Quindi boh, l' unico con 2 dita di cervello e collegamento con la realtà nel panorama politico è Calenda.
Ma ha qualcosa che non mi convince del tutto.
Parla con competenza ma usa quel tono che citavo sopra, come avesse la soluzione facile facile a portata di mano, il che non mi piace.

Uno col carattere di Draghi e la sua competenza mi piacerebbe.
Ho detto COME, non Draghi.
Non si triggeri nessuno.

Ps: leggo che qualcuno prende in considerazione Paragone, con affetto ma gli straccerei la tessera elettorale


----------



## sacchino (22 Aprile 2022)

Voterò PD ho voglia di sentirmi unico.


----------



## Dexter (22 Aprile 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Sondaggio: chi votereste se domani si tenessero le elezioni Politiche?


Nessuno, come da dieci anni a questa parte. Un'autentica follia votare in Italia, non voglio essere "partecipe" dei disastri del governo. Tanto é come se fossero tutti di un unico partito: i poltronari. Che poi anche se votassimo tutti, qualcuno si aspetterebbe un risultato diverso da PD + partiti a caso per raggiungere il 40%? Io no. Vincesse la """"destra""", farebbero cadere il governo in pochi mesi per eleggere Letta premier.


----------



## Dexter (22 Aprile 2022)

sacchino ha scritto:


> Voterò PD ho voglia di sentirmi unico.


Voterei Zelensky piuttosto che PD, e ho detto tutto. Come dare un voto a mafia e camorra praticamente


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Aprile 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Voterei Zelensky piuttosto che PD, e ho detto tutto. Come dare un voto a mafia e camorra praticamente



Non scherzateci su, il partitino da 0,5% Servant of People o Forza Zele da qui al 2023 è sicuro come la morte


----------



## Dexter (22 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Non scherzateci su, il partitino da 0,5% Servant of People o Forza Zele da qui al 2023 è sicuro come la morte


L'ho scritto a posta  ma vedrai che non servirà il partito, sarà lo stesso Zelensky ad andare nelle piazze con il PD


----------



## pazzomania (22 Aprile 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> L'ho scritto a posta  ma vedrai che non servirà il partito, sarà lo stesso Zelensky ad andare nelle piazze con il PD



Non dirlo due volte.


----------



## 7vinte (22 Aprile 2022)

Non fatevi ingannare da Calenda, è una costola del PD come LeU nel 2018.
L'unica soluzione per me è Giorgia. In alternativa, bene il voto alla Lega, a Forza Italia, o a Coraggio Italia/Noi con l'Italia


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Aprile 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Non fatevi ingannare da Calenda, è una costola del PD come LeU nel 2018.
> L'unica soluzione per me è Giorgia. In alternativa, bene il voto alla Lega, a Forza Italia, o a *Coraggio Italia*/Noi con l'Italia



Piuttosto che Toti voterrei PD, sono serio! 
E' il classico identikit da accoltellatore traditore del centrodestra dopo un paio d'anni, una figura ricorrente ogni volta che la coalizione va al governo.


----------



## 7vinte (22 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Piuttosto che Toti voterrei PD, sono serio!
> E' il classico identikit da accoltellatore traditore del centrodestra dopo un paio d'anni, una figura ricorrente ogni volta che la coalizione va al governo.


Può essere, però va detto che lui e Brugnaro governano veramente bene


----------



## smallball (22 Aprile 2022)

Senza esitazioni Giorgia Meloni


----------



## 7vinte (22 Aprile 2022)

smallball ha scritto:


> Senza esitazioni Giorgia Meloni


Bravo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Aprile 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Può essere, però va detto che lui e Brugnaro governano veramente bene



Questi governatori bravissimi secondo me dovrebbero continuare a fare quello che fanno e non scendere mai in politica nazionale.
Vale anche per Zaia.
Capita spesso che sindaci e governatori con un alto consenso popolare si montino la testa.


----------



## AntaniPioco (22 Aprile 2022)

Lega. Salvini lo valuterò come parte di un governo di destra.

Nel 2019 mandando i grillini a casa stava salvando il paese. Chiunque oggi subisca gli effetti negativi del regime sanitario voluto dalla sinistre che usano il virus per il controllo staliniano della società si ricordi che nel 2019 c'era una persona che stava mandando questa gente a casa, ed era Salvini.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Aprile 2022)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Lega. Salvini lo valuterò come parte di un governo di destra.
> 
> Nel 2019 mandando i grillini a casa stava salvando il paese. Chiunque oggi subisca gli effetti negativi del regime sanitario voluto dalla sinistre che usano il virus per il controllo staliniano della società si ricordi che nel 2019 c'era una persona che stava mandando questa gente a casa, ed era Salvini.



Doveva farli implodere da soli... ancora qualche mese di pazienza e i grullini scoppiavano, probabilmente con la finanziaria.


----------



## Nomaduk (22 Aprile 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Sondaggio: chi votereste se domani si tenessero le elezioni Politiche?


Se il voto servisse a qualcosa non ci farebbero votare per cui: nessuno


----------



## egidiopersempre (22 Aprile 2022)

intimissimi. Ha il manifesto migliore


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Aprile 2022)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> intimissimi. Ha il manifesto migliore



E hai ragione. Ma tra un po' ci tolgono anche questi


----------



## pazzomania (22 Aprile 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Non fatevi ingannare da Calenda, è una costola del PD come LeU nel 2018.
> L'unica soluzione per me è Giorgia. In alternativa, bene il voto alla Lega, a Forza Italia, o a Coraggio Italia/Noi con l'Italia



Eh va beh, io mica sono anti sinistra a priori.
Pazienza se Calenda è un piddino mascherato.

Non mi starai mica dicendo che riduci il tuo voto al mero tifo vero?  

Ho votato più volte a destra che a sinistra fino ad oggi, ma se ci fosse qualcuno di serio non avrei preconcetti a votare PD

Cmq penso se fosse oggi il voto, come da topic, non potrei votare nessuno a destra oggi, come detto, leggo che la Meloni vola qui dentro, per me purtroppo non va bene.
Se mi portasse il "curriculum" non la assumerei per alcuna mansione complessa.
Purtroppo per me chiunque usi la strategia del parlare alla pancia della gente e usare slogan facili, va automaticamente nella categoria minkioni.

Il mio rappresentante ideale è antipatico, non deve ridere mai, non ti da una soluzione, non ha tempo per fare il Pr da discoteca, non ha tempo per usare lui stesso i social e sopratutto non gliene frega niente, non promette meno tasse e zero immigrati.
Anzi, non promette proprio nulla.
Non parla di fluidità sessuale o di religioni.

Ma visto che nemmeno a sinistra qualcuno mi convince, come scritto prima son contento non si voti oggi.

Attendo il miracolo.
So che tanto "son tutti uguali" i politici, il più pulito c' ha la rogna, ma meglio avere la speranza che nemmeno quella


----------



## Andris (22 Aprile 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Può essere, però va detto che lui e Brugnaro governano veramente bene


con il covid è impazzito


----------



## sunburn (22 Aprile 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> si permettono di oltraggiare la fede cattolica


Devo recuperare i tuoi post in cui parlavi degli effetti quasi taumaturgici della bestemmia?


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (22 Aprile 2022)

Cicciolina ha ancora un partito o no?


----------



## pazzomania (22 Aprile 2022)

ROSSO NERO 70 ha scritto:


> Cicciolina ha ancora un partito o no?



No, però ha il vitalizio


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (22 Aprile 2022)

Soldi ben spesi ne ho conosciute poche di persone così altruiste


----------



## Blu71 (22 Aprile 2022)

ROSSO NERO 70 ha scritto:


> Cicciolina ha ancora un partito o no?



Almeno lei ha fatto del bene …


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Almeno lei ha fatto del bene …



Bene al pene...


----------



## Andris (22 Aprile 2022)

se siete indecisi, non prendere impegni per il 18 maggio alle 18.30: c'è il corso del prof Di Battista
poi tutto vi sarà chiaro.



>


----------



## Blu71 (22 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> se siete indecisi, non prendere impegni per il 18 maggio: c'è il corso del *prof* Di Battista



Si è qualificato su Facebook?


----------



## Blu71 (22 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Bene al pene...



Quelli più anziani, come me, hanno ottimi ricordi


----------



## elpacoderoma (22 Aprile 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Sondaggio: chi votereste se domani si tenessero le elezioni Politiche?


Darò il mio voto all’ unico partito che fino ad oggi ha mantenuto quasi tutte le promesse fatte in propaganda.


----------



## 7vinte (22 Aprile 2022)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> Darò il mio voto all’ unico partito che fino ad oggi ha mantenuto quasi tutte le promesse fatte in propaganda.


Ossia?


----------



## Andris (22 Aprile 2022)

@7vinte

*secondo Piepoli, il partito unico Forza Italia - Lega vale anche 30% a patto di un'intesa solida Berlusconi-Salvini*


----------



## Gekyn (22 Aprile 2022)

Per la prima volta in 24 anni di voto, non andrò ai seggi.


----------



## 7vinte (22 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> @7vinte
> 
> *secondo Piepoli, il partito unico Forza Italia - Lega vale anche 30% a patto di un'intesa solida Berlusconi-Salvini*


Il buon Piepolone non ne becca una.
In Politica 2+2 non fa 4, non lo farebbero, una parte migrerebbe verso fdi


----------



## KILPIN_91 (22 Aprile 2022)

nessuno,perchè son tutti dei parassiti,salvo solo la Meloni,ma tutto il resto è ciarpame


----------



## 7vinte (22 Aprile 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> nessuno,perchè son tutti dei parassiti,salvo solo la Meloni,ma tutto il resto è ciarpame


Se la salvi dalle forza, meglio lei che gli altri no?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Aprile 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Il buon Piepolone non ne becca una.
> In Politica 2+2 non fa 4, non lo farebbero, una parte migrerebbe verso fdi



Più che altro Piepoli fa campagna al PD 

Se si fondessero FI e Lega, la Lega morirebbe all'istante,i leghisti puri correrebbero tutti dalla Meloni. 
E quelli puri di FI, tutti dai centristi del listone Toti-Calenda-etc....


----------



## elpacoderoma (22 Aprile 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Ossia?


Sappiamo tutti di chi sto parlando. Spero vivamente che alle prossime elezioni ci si fermi a riflettere prima di regalare voti a partiti che non hanno mai mantenuto le promesse fatte.


----------



## 7vinte (22 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Più che altro Piepoli fa campagna al PD
> 
> Se si fondessero FI e Lega, la Lega morirebbe all'istante,i leghisti puri correrebbero tutti dalla Meloni.
> E quelli puri di FI, tutti dai centristi del listone Toti-Calenda-etc....


Toti non farà alcun listone con Calenda, farà una quarta gamba nel CDX con i vari partitini, coraggio Italia, noi con l'Italia, magari anche Adinolfi


----------



## 7vinte (22 Aprile 2022)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> Sappiamo tutti di chi sto parlando. Spero vivamente che alle prossime elezioni ci si fermi a riflettere prima di regalare voti a partiti che non hanno mai mantenuto le promesse fatte.


Sei grillino vero?


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (22 Aprile 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Sondaggio: chi votereste se domani si tenessero le elezioni Politiche?



scheda bianca. come da faccio da anni. Voterei solo un partito Green serio, che non esiste. Perchè sono invasati, ideologicizzati che non hanno mai lavorato un giorno in vita loro. Green significa pensare al mondo con veduta trentennale, pianificando ricerca e investimenti per il futuro. Vabbè non mi dilungo, i verdi in Italia si mettono a dire no agli stadi o a ogni opera pubblica per partito preso. Poracci, infatti prendono l'1%.


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (22 Aprile 2022)

So di sbagliare non andando a votare ma è l unico modo a mio avviso per dire qualcosa
Stavolta l han combinata grossa sorvolando su tutte le promesse disattese o addirittura ribaltate su tutte le forzature istituzionali sull uso strumentale dei mezzi di comunicazione la cosa per me intollerabile è stata la scellerata introduzione del gp accettata da tutta la classe politica meloni compresa 
Gp fastidioso non tanto come documento da presentare , da italiano uno in più o in meno non mi fa la differenza, ma per l effetto divisivo ed antisociale che ha scatenato ed il subdolo modo ricattatorio in cui è stato introdotto
Tu stato se vuoi il mio rispetto non usi metodi mafiosi e non mi tratti da suddito idiota


----------



## diavolo (22 Aprile 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Sondaggio: chi votereste se domani si tenessero le elezioni Politiche?


FdI


----------



## 7vinte (22 Aprile 2022)

diavolo ha scritto:


> FdI


Bravissimo


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (22 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> @7vinte
> 
> *secondo Piepoli, il partito unico Forza Italia - Lega vale anche 30% a patto di un'intesa solida Berlusconi-Salvini*



Io vorrei capire chi,nel 2022/2023,vota ancora un partito defunto come Forza Italia.

Almeno chi vota PD sai già che è o un classico pensionato 70enne oppure un demente con la sua tesserina di partito,che crede nei fascisti immaginari e quindi vota pd perchè deve "lottare" contro il nemico.

Ma forza italia?
Cioè,sono serio. Perchè ancora esistono persone che votano forza italia ?
In passato uno poteva dire che salvini e la meloni erano troppo a destra e quindi sceglieva la via di mezzo e votava forza italia.
Però in passato ci stava ancora berlusconi in forze.

Ora i frontman del partito sono tajani,brunetta,gelmini,bernini.
Solo a scrivere questi nomi mi è venuta l'orticaria.


----------



## Blu71 (23 Aprile 2022)

ROSSO NERO 70 ha scritto:


> So di sbagliare non andando a votare ma è l unico modo a mio avviso per dire qualcosa
> Stavolta l han combinata grossa sorvolando su tutte le promesse disattese o addirittura ribaltate su tutte le forzature istituzionali sull uso strumentale dei mezzi di comunicazione la cosa per me intollerabile è stata la scellerata introduzione del gp accettata da tutta la classe politica meloni compresa
> Gp fastidioso non tanto come documento da presentare , da italiano uno in più o in meno non mi fa la differenza, ma per l effetto divisivo ed antisociale che ha scatenato ed il subdolo modo ricattatorio in cui è stato introdotto
> Tu stato se vuoi il mio rispetto non usi metodi mafiosi e non mi tratti da suddito idiota



La legislatura in corso ha dimostrato ancora una volta che il voto del popolo non viene rispettato. 
Personalmente tornerò a votare per le politiche se e quando non sarà più possibile assistere a Governi tenuti in piedi dalla brama di poltrone di partiti che nulla dovrebbero a che fare tra loro.


----------



## diavolo (23 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Eh va beh, io mica sono anti sinistra a priori.
> Pazienza se Calenda è un piddino mascherato.
> 
> Non mi starai mica dicendo che riduci il tuo voto al mero tifo vero?
> ...


Mario Monti in pratica


----------



## pazzomania (23 Aprile 2022)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Mario Monti in pratica



Nel post precedente ho scritto che deve essere competente.

Per te Monti immagino non lo fosse vista la battuta  

Quindi è escluso ahahahaha


----------



## hakaishin (23 Aprile 2022)

Zelensky, servant of the people!


----------



## 7vinte (23 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Zelensky, servant of the people!


So che il tuo cuore è in FDI, fai lì la tua scelta


----------



## livestrong (23 Aprile 2022)

Votare la Meloni sarebbe la scelta meno insensata per certi versi, il che la dice lunghissima. Detto ciò, proprio perché rispetto il valore del diritto di voto, sceglierò di non esercitarlo, vista la proposta politica che ci troviamo di fronte


----------



## Blu71 (23 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Zelensky, servant of the people!



Tranquillo, alle prossime politiche troverai la lista


----------



## hakaishin (23 Aprile 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> So che il tuo cuore è in FDI, fai lì la tua scelta


In realtà non proprio, ma credo che voterò proprio FDI. Spero non mi deluda pure la Meloni perché a quel punto non voterò più.


----------



## hakaishin (23 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Tranquillo, alle prossime politiche troverai la lista


Sicuro come la morte o come il fatto che noi non vinciamo la CL


----------



## hakaishin (23 Aprile 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ricordi male. Io non sono mai stato grillino… Peraltro ho votato solo nel 2006(prima volta che ne ho avuto la possibilità), poi mi son rifugiato nell’astensione, seppur a malincuore perché la politica mi interessa e mi spiace non poter partecipare attivamente a causa della pochezza che offre.


Sei dell’87?


----------



## Andris (23 Aprile 2022)

>


----------



## pazzomania (23 Aprile 2022)

Se Salvini non fa minchiate la destra ha già vinto.
Dovrebbero chiuderlo da qualche parte


----------



## gabri65 (23 Aprile 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Devo recuperare i tuoi post in cui parlavi degli effetti quasi taumaturgici della bestemmia?



Recupera, recupera.

Io intanto recupero quelli dove dicevi di essere un grande sciupafemmine. Com'è che adesso sei un paladino dei diritti gay? Stai a vedere che ...


----------



## malos (23 Aprile 2022)

Meloni.


----------



## sunburn (23 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Sei dell’87?


‘85. Son diventato maggiorenne durante la legislatura più lunga degli ultimi 150 anni…
Se non ricordo male, prima che per le politiche avrei potuto votare per le provinciali ma la sfida era Penati VS Ombretta Colli…


----------



## Trumpusconi (23 Aprile 2022)

Comunque approfitto di questo post per dire l'indicibile. 
Io apprezzo sinceramente Draghi.
Infatti quando dopo le elezioni si scoprirà il segreto di pulcinella, ovvero che la maggioranza non c'è (cdx arriverà a poco meno della soglia), non mi stupirei sei la grande alleanza di csx "prendesse" Berlusconi creando un grande arco politico con dentro tutti tranne Meloni e Salvini.
E indovinate un po' chi sarà il premier altri 5 anni?


----------



## Albijol (23 Aprile 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Comunque approfitto di questo post per dire l'indicibile.
> Io apprezzo sinceramente Draghi.
> Infatti quando dopo le elezioni si scoprirà il segreto di pulcinella, ovvero che la maggioranza non c'è (cdx arriverà a poco meno della soglia), non mi stupirei sei la grande alleanza di csx "prendesse" Berlusconi creando un grande arco politico con dentro tutti tranne Meloni e Salvini.
> E indovinate un po' chi sarà il premier altri 5 anni?


Ma io infatti al PD fuori dal governo non ci credo nemmeno se lo vedo


----------



## Milanoide (23 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Grazie a Dio non si vota oggi, non saprei davvero chi votare.
> 
> I sondaggi danno Meloni favorita, purtroppo tutto il mondo è paese, roba tipo scegliere fra Biden e Trump.
> Tutti ampiamente inadeguati.
> ...


In pratica vuoi un Calenda che non twitti in continuazione. Forse con un incarico di Presidente del Consiglio smetterebbe.

La critica al proporre soluzioni "facili":
Lo si può fare per manifesta ignoranza o per voler parlare populisticamente alla pancia degli elettori.

Lo si può fare perché si conoscono i dossier e le complessità. A quel punto si rischia di apparire spocchiosi e saccenti.

Pensa a Le Pen vs Macron.

Comunque sono sintonizzato e non temo i trigger


----------



## sunburn (23 Aprile 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Infatti quando dopo le elezioni si scoprirà il segreto di pulcinella, ovvero che la maggioranza non c'è (cdx arriverà a poco meno della soglia), non mi stupirei sei la grande alleanza di csx "prendesse" Berlusconi creando un grande arco politico con dentro tutti tranne Meloni e Salvini.
> E indovinate un po' chi sarà il premier altri 5 anni?


Anche io ho la sensazione che si continuerà con Draghi per vari motivi, tra i quali la non volontà e l’incapacità della classe politica di prendere in mano un Paese che si avvia verso quella che potrebbe essere la tempesta perfetta. 
Peraltro, mi sembra che all’interno del cdx permangano le stesse dinamiche conflittuali che lo hanno caratterizzato sin dai tempi di FI-AN-Lega, con la differenza che non c’è un Berlusconi in grado di far stare tutti insieme volenti e nolenti. Già il fatto che si presenteranno senza l’indicazione di un leader è una bella giravolta rispetto al cavallo di battaglia del berlusconismo, che ha sempre mirato a introdurre un’elezione diretta de facto del PDC.


----------



## Blu71 (23 Aprile 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Comunque approfitto di questo post per dire l'indicibile.
> Io apprezzo sinceramente Draghi.
> Infatti quando dopo le elezioni si scoprirà il segreto di pulcinella, ovvero che la maggioranza non c'è (cdx arriverà a poco meno della soglia), non mi stupirei sei la grande alleanza di csx "prendesse" Berlusconi creando un grande arco politico con dentro tutti tranne Meloni e Salvini.
> E indovinate un po' chi sarà il premier altri 5 anni?




Se dalle prossime elezioni non uscirà una maggioranza in grado di governare, per me, Draghi sarà chiamato di nuovo. 
Con una maggioranza chiara Mattarella potrebbe dimettersi per lasciare posto a Draghi per il Quirinale.


----------



## pazzomania (23 Aprile 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Comunque approfitto di questo post per dire l'indicibile.
> Io apprezzo sinceramente Draghi.
> Infatti quando dopo le elezioni si scoprirà il segreto di pulcinella, ovvero che la maggioranza non c'è (cdx arriverà a poco meno della soglia), non mi stupirei sei la grande alleanza di csx "prendesse" Berlusconi creando un grande arco politico con dentro tutti tranne Meloni e Salvini.
> E indovinate un po' chi sarà il premier altri 5 anni?



Ora non posso scrivere nomi precisi.

Ma ho un conoscente a Bruxelles nel parlamento (fratello di un mio amico), non sarebbe impossibile capire chi è volendo;
Per favore non scrivere nomi Trumpusconi.

Comunque questo ha sempre fatto la guerra a Draghi, ma mi ha dovuto confidare che è (purtroppo) una persona correttissma, c è poco da fare.

Detto questo, Draghi ha le caratteristiche giuste a livello di competenze e carattere, ma va per i 75.
Sono assolutamente contro, basta anziani veri.


----------



## malos (23 Aprile 2022)

In ogni caso si continuerà con Draghi per il semplice fatto che sta bene all'Europa.


----------



## Franz64 (23 Aprile 2022)

Da vecchio militante Radicale, la forza politica che più rappresenta le mie idee è +Europa/Calenda, ma se servisse per evitare il pericolo della destra sovranista-conservatrice-antiDiritti, voterei tranquillamente PD, che almeno su alcuni principi e battaglie è allineato ai miei, anche se la connotazione di sinistra è venuta a mancare


----------



## 7vinte (23 Aprile 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Comunque approfitto di questo post per dire l'indicibile.
> Io apprezzo sinceramente Draghi.
> Infatti quando dopo le elezioni si scoprirà il segreto di pulcinella, ovvero che la maggioranza non c'è (cdx arriverà a poco meno della soglia), non mi stupirei sei la grande alleanza di csx "prendesse" Berlusconi creando un grande arco politico con dentro tutti tranne Meloni e Salvini.
> E indovinate un po' chi sarà il premier altri 5 anni?


Draghi mi sembra davvero stanco di fare il premier, penso andrà in UE o alla Nato.
Comunque, ado oggi la maggioranza ci sarebbe


----------



## mark (23 Aprile 2022)

Io lascerò scheda bianca, sono un branco di incapaci e delinquenti tutti, sia quelli alla maggioranza che la Meloni all'opposizione (facile fare l'opposizione criticando sempre tutto, dai delle alternative serie altrimenti anche un bambino di 2 anni è capace a farlo). Degli altri partiti meglio non parlarne, fanno gara a chi è peggio, nessuno rispecchia i miei ideali e valori ad oggi.


----------



## Alkampfer (23 Aprile 2022)

il "mio" 3V.


----------



## sunburn (23 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Detto questo, Draghi ha le caratteristiche giuste a livello di competenze e carattere, ma va per i 75.
> Sono assolutamente contro, basta anziani veri.


Ha fatto due o tre uscite che, se l’Italia contasse qualcosa, saremmo in guerra con tre quarti di mondo…

Piccolo OT. Ieri ho visto un po’ una puntata di Crozza e parlava di Draghi. Ha fatto vedere il titolo di un quotidiano col famoso “volete la pace o il condizionatore acceso?” e subito dopo il titolo “Governo Draghi: via libera al bonus fiscale del 60% per l’acquisto di condizionatori”… Morto!


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (23 Aprile 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Comunque approfitto di questo post per dire l'indicibile.
> Io apprezzo sinceramente Draghi.
> Infatti quando dopo le elezioni si scoprirà il segreto di pulcinella, ovvero che la maggioranza non c'è (cdx arriverà a poco meno della soglia), non mi stupirei sei la grande alleanza di csx "prendesse" Berlusconi creando un grande arco politico con dentro tutti tranne Meloni e Salvini.
> E indovinate un po' chi sarà il premier altri 5 anni?


I 5S che faranno sia come elettori che come partito ?


----------



## Ringhio8 (23 Aprile 2022)

Tendenzialmente sarei per la scheda bianca, ma dopo il post di @Trumpusconi su draghi penso virerei direttamente sulla Meloni, dio ce ne scampi da 5 anni del burocrate di Bruxelles


----------



## Clarenzio (23 Aprile 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Sondaggio: chi votereste se domani si tenessero le elezioni Politiche?


Non ne sono convinto, soprattutto visti i partners, ma voterò la Meloni.


----------



## 7vinte (23 Aprile 2022)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Non ne sono convinto, <b>soprattutto visti i partners,</b> ma voterò la Meloni.


Ulteriore motivo per votare la Meloni, darle forza nel CDX permettendole di dominare su Lega, FI e CI/NCI


----------



## pazzomania (23 Aprile 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ha fatto due o tre uscite che, se l’Italia contasse qualcosa, saremmo in guerra con tre quarti di mondo…
> 
> Piccolo OT. Ieri ho visto un po’ una puntata di Crozza e parlava di Draghi. Ha fatto vedere il titolo di un quotidiano col famoso “volete la pace o il condizionatore acceso?” e subito dopo il titolo “Governo Draghi: via libera al bonus fiscale del 60% per l’acquisto di condizionatori”… Morto!



Beh, apprezzo i toni duri invece.
Mai farsela addosso con chi ti minaccia.

L' importante è non passare ai fatti.

Infatti criticai molto a fine febbraio, quando Putin minacciò di usare le armi nucleari e tutti si andarono a cambiare le mutande.


----------



## fabri47 (23 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Io vorrei capire chi,nel 2022/2023,vota ancora un partito defunto come Forza Italia.
> 
> Almeno chi vota PD sai già che è o un classico pensionato 70enne oppure un demente con la sua tesserina di partito,che crede nei fascisti immaginari e quindi vota pd perchè deve "lottare" contro il nemico.
> 
> ...


Io dubito fortemente che Forza Italia possa arrivare all'8%, farà molto meno. In Campania, dove il centrodestra è MORTO, che era uno dei suoi feudi, fa percentuali misere. Solo in Calabria, che è uno dei feudi rimasti e forse Sicilia, fa ancora risultati dignitosi.


----------



## fabri47 (23 Aprile 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Comunque approfitto di questo post per dire l'indicibile.
> Io apprezzo sinceramente Draghi.
> Infatti quando dopo le elezioni si scoprirà il segreto di pulcinella, ovvero che la maggioranza non c'è (cdx arriverà a poco meno della soglia), non mi stupirei sei la grande alleanza di csx "prendesse" Berlusconi creando un grande arco politico con dentro tutti tranne Meloni e Salvini.
> E indovinate un po' chi sarà il premier altri 5 anni?


Draghi andrà alla Nato. Al massimo quei traditori dei partiti italiani potranno confluire sugli avatar di Draghi, tipo Cartabia o Franco.


----------



## fabri47 (23 Aprile 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Può essere, però va detto che lui e Brugnaro governano veramente bene


Toti è un pupazzo, non sa fare nulla. Al massimo gli hanno dato una buona squadra. Lo vorrei vedere in Campania o in Calabria, sarebbe un pagliaccio tipo De Luca, che almeno a fare il lavoro sporco clientelare è un fenomeno.


----------



## fabri47 (23 Aprile 2022)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Lega. Salvini lo valuterò come parte di un governo di destra.
> 
> Nel 2019 mandando i grillini a casa stava salvando il paese. Chiunque oggi subisca gli effetti negativi del regime sanitario voluto dalla sinistre che usano il virus per il controllo staliniano della società si ricordi che nel 2019 c'era una persona che stava mandando questa gente a casa, ed era Salvini.


Salvini doveva inglobare i grillini nel centrodestra, e sostituirli al posto di Berlusconi. Poteva fare quattro anni con loro e farli diventare una loro costola. Invece, ha preferito fare gli affari del PD, Renzi e Verdini, che hanno posseduto i burattini grillini provocando ulteriori danni. Un altro traditore della nazione, come tutti gli altri. Poi il voto a Mattarella è stata la ciliegina sulla torta.


----------



## 7vinte (23 Aprile 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Salvini doveva inglobare i grillini nel centrodestra, e sostituirli al posto di Berlusconi. Poteva fare quattro anni con loro e farli diventare una loro costola. Invece, ha preferito fare gli affari del PD, Renzi e Verdini, che hanno posseduto i burattini grillini provocando ulteriori danni. Un altro traditore della nazione, come tutti gli altri. Poi il voto a Mattarella è stata la ciliegina sulla torta.



Forza Italia costituisce l'anima democristiana e moderata del CDX. È una componente importante, che non poteva certo essere sostituita dagli urlatori grillini


----------



## fabri47 (23 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Doveva farli implodere da soli... ancora qualche mese di pazienza e i grullini scoppiavano, probabilmente con la finanziaria.


Sicuramente. Però io non credo nemmeno alla versione che il M5S siano il male di tutto, come fatto credere dal cdx o da RENZI (che intanto hanno appoggiato il delinquente Draghi assieme ai grillini). Sono semplicemente dei burattini, incapaci, che hanno modi di agire a seconda di chi gli comanda i fili. Però, alla fin fine, cosa stanno facendo gli altri partiti al posto loro? L'unica differenza è che i 5 stelle hanno pagato l'arroganza di dire che sono "gli onestih" e via dicendo, che però alla fin fine gli ha fatto avere il botto di voti.

Sarà che ho un odio viscerale ormai per tutti, ma io la vedo così. Detto questo, ho creduto in passato al M5S e non lo voterò mai più, ma sono sicurissimo che se al potere ci fosse salito Salvini al loro posto sarebbe finita uguale con Draghi che sarebbe pure salito prima. Nel 2019 mi ricordo che ormai il governo aveva le mani legate e in un giorno si chiusero addirittura i mercati. Se governi devi seguire una linea imposta, altrimenti non duri.


----------



## 7vinte (23 Aprile 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Sicuramente. Però io non credo nemmeno alla versione che il M5S siano il male di tutto, come fatto credere dal cdx o da RENZI (che intanto hanno appoggiato il delinquente Draghi assieme ai grillini). Sono semplicemente dei burattini, incapaci, che hanno modi di agire a seconda di chi gli comanda i fili. Però, alla fin fine, cosa stanno facendo gli altri partiti al posto loro? L'unica differenza è che i 5 stelle hanno pagato l'arroganza di dire che sono "gli onestih" e via dicendo, che però alla fin fine gli ha fatto avere il botto di voti.
> 
> Sarà che ho un odio viscerale ormai per tutti, ma io la vedo così. Detto questo, ho creduto in passato al M5S e non lo voterò mai più, ma sono sicurissimo che se al potere ci fosse salito Salvini al loro posto sarebbe finita uguale con Draghi che sarebbe pure salito prima. Nel 2019 mi ricordo che ormai il governo aveva le mani legate e in un giorno si chiusero addirittura i mercati. Se governi devi seguire una linea imposta, altrimenti non duri.


Ma è assolutamente normale che ci sia un establishment. Ma non sempre questo è un male


----------



## fabri47 (23 Aprile 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Forza Italia *costituisce l'anima democristiana e moderata del CDX*. È una componente importante, che non poteva certo essere sostituita dagli urlatori grillini


Forza Italia fa comodo al centrodestra, in particolare a Salvini, in quanto Rete 4 gli fa propaganda (e questo lo dice il ben informato Dagospia, non io). Peraltro, il M5S nel 2019 al TG1, con il grillino Carboni alla direzione, andava più in difesa di Salvini che dei grillini e pure per questo motivo fece il botto alle europee. La gente ha votato Salvini anche perchè voleva mandare a quel paese definitivamente Berlusconi, parliamoci chiaro. Salvini non potrà mai più essere l'alternativa. Stiamo parlando di uno che fa il gioco di Verdini, VERDINI dio santo, grande amico di Renzi e nemico della nazione.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (23 Aprile 2022)

Ho smesso di interessarmi alla politica, non voglio dire frasi fatte però... Chiunque vada è sempre uguale o peggio.

Per non invalidare il voto e favorire chi già c'è, forse voterei la Meloni, mi è sempre sembrata quella più ragionevole e vicina alle questioni del popolo e non alla Salvini che è un pessimo attore, ignorante, incompetente, falsissimo, una figura di melma vivente


----------



## ILMAGO (23 Aprile 2022)

Abbiamo la classe politica peggiore al mondo. Che poi la stessa classe politica spesso non è neppure politica, ma spesso è gente presa a caso (vedi 5 stelle). Non mi sento rappresentato sinceramente peiprioda nessuno.

Tralasciando errori o strategie varie, vorrei arrivassero in politica dei Draghi. Gente che arriva lì per un qualche merito e per una conoscenza superiore alla media. 
Non gente che ne sa come noi (o meno) e va avanti solo a sbraitare, tradire, complottare, criticare… e poi quando c e Da FARE qualcosa si aspetta sempre gli altri, l’importante sono i sondaggi piepoli.


----------



## 7vinte (23 Aprile 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Forza Italia fa comodo al centrodestra, in particolare a Salvini, in quanto Rete 4 gli fa propaganda (e questo lo dice il ben informato Dagospia, non io). Peraltro, il M5S nel 2019 al TG1, con il grillino Carboni alla direzione, andava più in difesa di Salvini che dei grillini e pure per questo motivo fece il botto alle europee. La gente ha votato Salvini anche perchè voleva mandare a quel paese definitivamente Berlusconi, parliamoci chiaro. Salvini non potrà mai più essere l'alternativa. Stiamo parlando di uno che fa il gioco di Verdini, VERDINI dio santo, grande amico di Renzi e nemico della nazione.


Chi vota Salvini sa bene che è alleato di Forza Italia. Pensare che un partito serio possa pensare in questo momento di uscire dalla Ue o dalla Nato è ridicolo, un'illusione che i vari Pappagone e lucidissimi vari vi vendono. Dovete votare partiti seri meno peggio, come Lega e FDI, non partitini ridicoli, perché sappiate che uscire da nato ecc in questo momento è impossibile


----------



## emamilan99 (23 Aprile 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Sondaggio: chi votereste se domani si tenessero le elezioni Politiche?


Per tutti i fratelli rossoneri che hanno detto che voteranno italexit, m3v, rizzo(che schifo) o altri partitini "sovranisti".. per favore NON FATELO!
Io nel 2018 ero al mio primo voto, votai casapound sia perchè mi piaceva il loro programma, sia perchè credevo che avrebbero superato lo sbarramento del 3% . Risultato? Non arrivarono nemmeno al 1%, fu un voto buttato e pd+m5s+ leu ottennero la maggioranza e ne stiamo pagando ancora ora i danni. Pensate se tutti noi che avessimo votato cpi o fn avessimo votato lega. Probabilmente esse avrebbe ottenuto qualche seggio in più ed il centrodestra avrebbe avuto la maggioranza.

Per questo motivo io vi dico che voterò lega. Non mi sta piacendo quasi nulla di quello che sta facendo la lega dal gennaio 2021, ma l'opzione non è lega/fdi/centrodestra o qualcosa di meglio, ma lega/fdi/centrodestra o pd e m5s. 
Farò un sacrificio, mi turerò il naso e voterò lega o fdi.
Sopratutto NON ASTENETEVI!! Cosa pensate che cambierà? voi vi astenete, gli elettori di sinistra vanno a votare pd in massa per non far vincere i fassisti e ci becchiamo altri 5 anni di pd al governo.


----------



## 7vinte (23 Aprile 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Sicuramente. Però io non credo nemmeno alla versione che il M5S siano il male di tutto, come fatto credere dal cdx o da RENZI (che intanto hanno appoggiato il delinquente Draghi assieme ai grillini). Sono semplicemente dei burattini, incapaci, che hanno modi di agire a seconda di chi gli comanda i fili. Però, alla fin fine, cosa stanno facendo gli altri partiti al posto loro? L'unica differenza è che i 5 stelle hanno pagato l'arroganza di dire che sono "gli onestih" e via dicendo, che però alla fin fine gli ha fatto avere il botto di voti.
> 
> Sarà che ho un odio viscerale ormai per tutti, ma io la vedo così. Detto questo, ho creduto in passato al M5S e non lo voterò mai più, ma sono sicurissimo che se al potere ci fosse salito Salvini al loro posto sarebbe finita uguale con Draghi che sarebbe pure salito prima. Nel 2019 mi ricordo che ormai il governo aveva le mani legate e in un giorno si chiusero addirittura i mercati. Se governi devi seguire una linea imposta, altrimenti non duri.



Ascolta il discorso è molto semplice: votando Italexit, 3V, PC ecc, pensi di uscire dalla UE o Nato? No, perché è impossibile, così butti il voto. Un voto a Italexit è un voto al PD. A questo punto la domanda è: preferisci restare in UE andandoci a testa alta, politiche stringenti sull'immigrazione, no ddl zan ecc oppure andare in UE a 90, sbarchi a non finire, ddl zan, nozze gay ecc? 
Bene, allora, votando i partitini sovranisti e complottari per interesse (leggi la vera storia di Rizzo, che lasciò il PRC per sostenere Prodi), non otterrai l'uscita da UE o Nato, perché è impossibile, ma favorirai il PD, ottenendo il peggio. Votando FDI non ottieni i tuoi sogni, ma scegli il meno peggio.
Puoi pure votare i partitini, ma quando avrai sbarchi a non finire, sottomissione a UE, DDL Zan, matrimonio gay ecc non lamentarti, perché tu non ha votato chi, pur non uscendo dalla ue, poteva frenare queste cose.
1 voto a Italexit=1 voto al PD


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (23 Aprile 2022)

I principali problemi dell'Italia, che possono essere risolti a costo zero, se chiedete a un investitore/economista sono due:

- corruzione / mafia 
- giustizia civile lentissima e incertezza del diritto 

Chiunque metta nel programma queste riforme a costo zero prenderà il mio voto. Ovviamente non si prendono i voti con sti programmi.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (23 Aprile 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Per tutti i fratelli rossoneri che hanno detto che voteranno italexit, m3v, rizzo(che schifo) o altri partitini "sovranisti".. per favore NON FATELO!
> Io nel 2018 ero al mio primo voto, votai casapound sia perchè mi piaceva il loro programma, sia perchè credevo che avrebbero superato lo sbarramento del 3% . Risultato? Non arrivarono nemmeno al 1%, fu un voto buttato e pd+m5s+ leu ottennero la maggioranza e ne stiamo pagando ancora ora i danni. Pensate se tutti noi che avessimo votato cpi o fn avessimo votato lega. Probabilmente esse avrebbe ottenuto qualche seggio in più ed il centrodestra avrebbe avuto la maggioranza.
> 
> Per questo motivo io vi dico che voterò lega. Non mi sta piacendo quasi nulla di quello che sta facendo la lega dal gennaio 2021, ma l'opzione non è lega/fdi/centrodestra o qualcosa di meglio, ma lega/fdi/centrodestra o pd e m5s.
> ...


mi dici una riforma della Lega in 30 anni di parlamento/governo che ti ricordi?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (23 Aprile 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> I principali problemi dell'Italia, che possono essere risolti a costo zero, se chiedete a un investitore/economista sono due:
> 
> *- corruzione / mafia*
> - giustizia civile lentissima e incertezza del diritto
> ...



Cosa che nessun partito (anche quelli meno noti) applicherebbe MAI.
Per dire,negli ultimi 10 anni quante volte li abbiamo sentiti parlare contro la mafia/corruzione ?
Sia a destra sia a sinistra,senza alcuna distinzione.
Tantissime promesse,soprattutto in campagna elettorale,ma è forse cambiato qualcosa ? No.

Facendo una seria lotta alla mafia si potrebbero tirare fuori i soldi per 20 finanziarie,così,per dire.
Ma alla fine,chi più,chi meno,in politica vanno tutti a braccetto con certa gente.


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Aprile 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Salvini doveva inglobare i grillini nel centrodestra, e sostituirli al posto di Berlusconi. Poteva fare quattro anni con loro e farli diventare una loro costola. Invece, ha preferito fare gli affari del PD, Renzi e Verdini, che hanno posseduto i burattini grillini provocando ulteriori danni. Un altro traditore della nazione, come tutti gli altri. Poi il voto a Mattarella è stata la ciliegina sulla torta.


Ma inglobare cosa che sono degli scappati di casa pronti a vendersi a chiunque. Non c'era niente da inglobare, solo dei buffoni da mandare a casa. Chi ha preferito il pd è il m5s, non la lega.
Il governo draghi è un'imposizione di un presidente della Repubblica DI PARTE, piddino. La presenza della lega serve ad un disperato tentativo di equilibrio contro misure bestiali come le patrimoniali. Purtroppo il regime sanitario fa leva sul terrorismo mediatico. Impossibile sterilizzarlo con il pd al governo che si serve di un virus per il controllo della società con il benestare dei massimi vertici dello stato.

Salvini è il meno colpevole di tutto questo. L'unica sua colpa è stata fare il governo coi grillini, sull'onda di un presidente della Repubblica che ha disconosciuto il voto del 2018, rifiutandosi persino di dargli un incarico esplorativo per trattare. Per tutto quello che è venuto dopo, andare a bussare dai grillini.


----------



## 7vinte (23 Aprile 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> mi dici una riforma della Lega in 30 anni di parlamento/governo che ti ricordi?


Di non opposizione ne ha fatti 10... 
E comunque, su immigrazione, Fisco ha dato il suo contributo.
Sul federalismo avevano anche riformato la costituzione ma nel 2006 persero il referendum


----------



## Trumpusconi (23 Aprile 2022)

Io comunque mi sono stufato dei ruttatori popolani che fanno propaganda con soluzioni semplici a problemi complessi.
Voglio i professoroni antipatici, supponenti, che fanno quello che va fatto in barba a quello che il popolino vorrebbe (ovvero continuare a mangiare finché ce n'è trascurando il futuro)
Datemi un plurilaureato che non fa mai una conferenza stampa, un tecnocrate con 1000 titoli.


----------



## 7vinte (23 Aprile 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Io comunque mi sono stufato dei ruttatori popolani che fanno propaganda con soluzioni semplici a problemi complessi.
> Voglio i professoroni antipatici, supponenti, che fanno quello che va fatto in barba a quello che il popolino vorrebbe (ovvero continuare a mangiare finché ce n'è trascurando il futuro)
> Datemi un plurilaureato che non fa mai una conferenza stampa, un tecnocrate con 1000 titoli.


Intanto vota FDI


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Aprile 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Ascolta il discorso è molto semplice: votando Italexit, 3V, PC ecc, pensi di uscire dalla UE o Nato? No, perché è impossibile, così butti il voto. Un voto a Italexit è un voto al PD. A questo punto la domanda è: preferisci restare in UE andandoci a testa alta, politiche stringenti sull'immigrazione, no ddl zan ecc oppure andare in UE a 90, sbarchi a non finire, ddl zan, nozze gay ecc?
> Bene, allora, votando i partitini sovranisti e complottari per interesse (leggi la vera storia di Rizzo, che lasciò il PRC per sostenere Prodi), non otterrai l'uscita da UE o Nato, perché è impossibile, ma favorirai il PD, ottenendo il peggio. Votando FDI non ottieni i tuoi sogni, ma scegli il meno peggio.
> Puoi pure votare i partitini, ma quando avrai sbarchi a non finire, sottomissione a UE, DDL Zan, matrimonio gay ecc non lamentarti, perché tu non ha votato chi, pur non uscendo dalla ue, poteva frenare queste cose.
> 1 voto a Italexit=1 voto al PD



Sono d'accordissimo, è il mio stesso ragionamento. E fosse per me dall'UE ci uscirei ieri.


----------



## Gamma (23 Aprile 2022)

Provo la nausea per tutto il panorama politico italiano.

Sono contro l'astensionismo di per sé, ma questo paese non offre nulla di buono, quindi piuttosto che mettere le mani nel letame per scegliere, preferisco tenermele pulite e passare avanti.


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (23 Aprile 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Io comunque mi sono stufato dei ruttatori popolani che fanno propaganda con soluzioni semplici a problemi complessi.
> Voglio i professoroni antipatici, supponenti, che fanno quello che va fatto in barba a quello che il popolino vorrebbe (ovvero continuare a mangiare finché ce n'è trascurando il futuro)
> Datemi un plurilaureato che non fa mai una conferenza stampa, un tecnocrate con 1000 titoli.


Praticamente tutto il contrario di quello che ha fatto draghi finora


----------



## sacchino (23 Aprile 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Voterei Zelensky piuttosto che PD, e ho detto tutto. Come dare un voto a mafia e camorra praticamente


Guarda che la mia risposta era ironica.


----------



## emamilan99 (23 Aprile 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> mi dici una riforma della Lega in 30 anni di parlamento/governo che ti ricordi?


La lega è si in parlamento da 30 anni, ma ci sono state varie "lega".. quella attuale, che si chiama "Lega per Salvini premier" con la lega di Bossi e Maroni c'entra poco e nulla. Quindi va considerata solo la lega attuale, entrata in parlamento nel 2018 e che nel governo gialloverde ha fatto tante piccole cose(codice rosso, decreti sicurezza, inizio di flat tax). So per certo che la lega aveva proposto al m5s se si poteva discutere di euro e eu e di riduzione delle accise ma il m5s ha detto NO


----------



## Ringhio8 (23 Aprile 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Io comunque mi sono stufato dei ruttatori popolani che fanno propaganda con soluzioni semplici a problemi complessi.
> *Voglio i professoroni antipatici, supponenti, che fanno quello che va fatto in barba a quello che il popolino vorrebbe* (ovvero continuare a mangiare finché ce n'è trascurando il futuro)
> Datemi un plurilaureato che non fa mai una conferenza stampa, un tecnocrate con 1000 titoli.


Quindi un draghi che faccia solo i tuoi interessi.
Sul "popolino" stendo un velo pietoso, tanto per te il "popolino" é feccia


----------



## Andris (23 Aprile 2022)

*stamane si è svolto il congresso di Articolo Uno - Il primo partito che non c'è

candidato unico alla segreteria: Roberto Speranza

eletto al 91%

entra in sala con il sottofondo di Bella Ciao e una bandiera ucraina

tra gli ospiti Di Maio*


nessuno vota per Speranza ?
il ministro più importante dal 2020 dopo il premier
poco male, tanto viene messo da Mattarella quindi non servono i voti

avevo impegni altrimenti mi sarei fiondato per autografare una delle prime copie del suo bestseller "Perchè guariremo"


----------



## fabri47 (23 Aprile 2022)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Ma inglobare cosa che sono degli scappati di casa pronti a vendersi a chiunque. Non c'era niente da inglobare, solo dei buffoni da mandare a casa. Chi ha preferito il pd è il m5s, non la lega.
> Il governo draghi è un'imposizione di un presidente della Repubblica DI PARTE, piddino. La presenza della lega serve ad un disperato tentativo di equilibrio contro misure bestiali come le patrimoniali. Purtroppo il regime sanitario fa leva sul terrorismo mediatico. Impossibile sterilizzarlo con il pd al governo che si serve di un virus per il controllo della società con il benestare dei massimi vertici dello stato.
> 
> Salvini è il meno colpevole di tutto questo. L'unica sua colpa è stata fare il governo coi grillini, sull'onda di un presidente della Repubblica che ha disconosciuto il voto del 2018, rifiutandosi persino di dargli un incarico esplorativo per trattare. Per tutto quello che è venuto dopo, andare a bussare dai grillini.


Il pdr piddino poteva essere fatto fuori da Salvini nel 2018. Basta scusanti. Salvini è uguale a tutti gli altri.


----------



## evideon (23 Aprile 2022)

Cetto La Qualunque


----------



## fabri47 (23 Aprile 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Ascolta il discorso è molto semplice: votando Italexit, 3V, PC ecc, pensi di uscire dalla UE o Nato*? No, perché è impossibile, così butti il voto. Un voto a Italexit è un voto al PD. A questo punto la domanda è: preferisci restare in UE andandoci a testa alta, politiche stringenti sull'immigrazione, no ddl zan ecc oppure andare in UE a 90, sbarchi a non finire, ddl zan, nozze gay ecc?
> Bene, allora, votando i partitini sovranisti e complottari per interesse (leggi la vera storia di Rizzo, che lasciò il PRC per sostenere Prodi), non otterrai l'uscita da UE o Nato, perché è impossibile, ma favorirai il PD, ottenendo il peggio. Votando FDI non ottieni i tuoi sogni, ma scegli il meno peggio.
> Puoi pure votare i partitini, ma quando avrai sbarchi a non finire, sottomissione a UE, DDL Zan, matrimonio gay ecc non lamentarti, perché tu non ha votato chi, pur non uscendo dalla ue, poteva frenare queste cose.
> 1 voto a Italexit=1 voto al PD


Ma a volte mi chiedo a cosa serve votare. Tanto se ci va un governo non piddino, durerà uno, due anni ad esser buoni, poi arrivano le "pressioni" dall'alto, i "mal di pancia" interni alla maggioranza e poi governo tecnico che è pure peggio dei governi piddini. Io la penso così, chiaramente io che voto un partito non mi reputo superiore a chi vota altro, anzi mi reputo inutile proprio perchè alla fine si è visto come in questa legislatura si è votato contro l'UE e poi ci siamo trovati il governo più europeista di sempre. Però qualche domanda a chi vota Berlusconi, Toti, Renzi e tutta questa marmaglia me la farei...Posso capire il PD per chi ha interessi, il M5S per il reddito di cittadinanza, ma quella gente lì proprio non lo so.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *stamane si è svolto il congresso di Articolo Uno - Il primo partito che non c'è
> 
> candidato unico alla segreteria: Roberto Speranza
> 
> ...



Ahahahaah qualcuno peggio del PD esiste...


----------



## Trumpusconi (23 Aprile 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Quindi un draghi che faccia solo i tuoi interessi.
> Sul "popolino" stendo un velo pietoso, tanto per te il "popolino" é feccia


Popolino vuol dire la gente comune, non è dispregiativo. Significa l italiano medio, che giustamente non si occupa di politica e non sa come funziona un paese.
Io voglio qualcuno che faccia gli interessi del paese sul lungo periodo, anche con provvedimenti impopolari.
Meloni non mi dispiacerebbe in teoria ma credo si farebbe inglobare nel ruttatoio populista dove le soluzioni non esistono, ma solo gli slogan.
Fortunatamente la politica è stata commissariata e presumibilmente Draghi andrà avanti, non è un gigante ma rispetto al nulla che ha intorno sembra De Gasperi


----------



## 7vinte (23 Aprile 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Popolino vuol dire la gente comune, non è dispregiativo. Significa l italiano medio, che giustamente non si occupa di politica e non sa come funziona un paese.
> Io voglio qualcuno che faccia gli interessi del paese sul lungo periodo, anche con provvedimenti impopolari.
> Meloni non mi dispiacerebbe in teoria ma credo si farebbe inglobare nel ruttatoio populista dove le soluzioni non esistono, ma solo gli slogan.
> Fortunatamente la politica è stata commissariata e presumibilmente Draghi andrà avanti, non è un gigante ma rispetto al nulla che ha intorno sembra De Gasperi


Hai avuto un evoluzione tu, inizialmente eri Sovranista e euroscettico moderato, mi sa che votasti proprio la Lega


----------



## Trumpusconi (23 Aprile 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Hai avuto un evoluzione tu, inizialmente eri Sovranista e euroscettico moderato, mi sa che votasti proprio la Lega


Euroscettico lo sono rimasto.
Sovranista lo sarei in teoria, più che altro nazionalista, ma i rappresentanti di queste idee in Italia li trovo distorti e stomachevoli.
Si confermo, votai Lega in passato, oggi piuttosto disegno paperino sulla scheda


----------



## 7vinte (23 Aprile 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Euroscettico lo sono rimasto.
> Sovranista lo sarei in teoria, più che altro nazionalista, ma i rappresentanti di queste idee in Italia li trovo distorti e stomachevoli.
> Si confermo, votai Lega in passato, oggi piuttosto disegno paperino sulla scheda


Dai che Giorgia non è così male


----------



## dadensa (23 Aprile 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Popolino vuol dire la gente comune, non è dispregiativo. Significa l italiano medio, che giustamente non si occupa di politica e non sa come funziona un paese.
> Io voglio qualcuno che faccia gli interessi del paese sul lungo periodo, anche con provvedimenti impopolari.
> Meloni non mi dispiacerebbe in teoria ma credo si farebbe inglobare nel ruttatoio populista dove le soluzioni non esistono, ma solo gli slogan.
> Fortunatamente la politica è stata commissariata e presumibilmente Draghi andrà avanti, non è un gigante ma rispetto al nulla che ha intorno sembra De Gasperi


Io credo che la politica, soprattutto quella dell'era contemporanea, sia fatta di "politici di professione" dove la politica è la principale fonte di reddito dell'uomo/donna politica.
Pertanto, il fine ultimo dello stesso diventa il mantenimento dell'esercizio della professione.
Il mantenimento lo raggiungi fondamentalmente in due modi: le relazioni con i gruppi di interesse oltre ai diversi colleghi/partiti e all'esercizio del tuo lavoro che, in uno stato democratico, significa ottenimento del voto.
Buona parte del voto in uno stato lo ottieni con un ottimo esercizio di retorica e comunicazione, un marketing politico. I risultati migliori nel breve tempo li raggiungi dando risposte semplici a problemi complessi, raggiungibili o irraggiungibili che siano. Certo poi sarai valutato sui risultati e a quel punto, tendenzialmente, perderai le elezioni successive e andrà al potere quello che era all'opposizione (che nel frattempo ha potuto esercitare la retorica politica, dando critiche semplici a problemi complessi al governante e così via).
In conclusione si, fare gli interessi del paese anche tramite strumenti impopolari è oggettivamente la linea che nel lungo periodo apporterebbe risultati migliori, ma credo che sia poco fattibile rapportato al concetto democratico attuale.


----------



## Trumpusconi (23 Aprile 2022)

dadensa ha scritto:


> Io credo che la politica, soprattutto quella dell'era contemporanea, sia fatta di "politici di professione" dove la politica è la principale fonte di reddito dell'uomo/donna politica.
> Pertanto, il fine ultimo dello stesso diventa il mantenimento dell'esercizio della professione.
> Il mantenimento lo raggiungi fondamentalmente in due modi: le relazioni con i gruppi di interesse oltre ai diversi colleghi/partiti e all'esercizio del tuo lavoro che, in uno stato democratico, significa ottenimento del voto.
> Buona parte del voto in uno stato lo ottieni con un ottimo esercizio di retorica e comunicazione, un marketing politico. I risultati migliori nel breve tempo li raggiungi dando risposte semplici a problemi complessi, raggiungibili o irraggiungibili che siano. Certo poi sarai valutato sui risultati e a quel punto, tendenzialmente, perderai le elezioni successive e andrà al potere quello che era all'opposizione (che nel frattempo ha potuto esercitare la retorica politica, dando critiche semplici a problemi complessi al governante e così via).
> In conclusione si, fare gli interessi del paese anche tramite strumenti impopolari è oggettivamente la linea che nel lungo periodo apporrebbe risultati migliori, ma credo che sia poco fattibile rapportato al concetto democratico attuale.


Analisi perfetta.
Infatti questo è il motivo per cui la democrazia rappresentativa è un modello fallace.


----------



## jumpy65 (23 Aprile 2022)

Sicuramente Meloni


----------

